# New sexual experiences with new girlfriend



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not called IndyTMI for nothing.

Well, all I can say is that I met the woman of my dreams.

Being that I was in an 18 year relationship with my STBXW that was so vanilla and nearly sexless, this new found relationship has got me in such happy spirits, I feel like I'm dreaming every day!

I'm doing things with her that I could only ever imagine before.
I'm doing things I didn't even think I would ever do.
Two things that I thought would bother me have absolutely no affect on me at all...I just keep on with the passion.
One is that I performed oral on her after we had PIV sex.
She surprised me when she still kissed me afterwards. That drove me wild!
Second was the fact that I still kissed her after she performed oral on me. I didn't even think twice about it...I was so turned on by her that I just wanted to kiss her, so I did. Not a single though about it being gross or anything else...just wanted to continue the passion...I was loving every moment of it.

All I know is that this new girlfriend is finally someone that I am very compatible with in almost every aspect of life. 

Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

well, what you define so enthusiastically is maybe just normal monthly/weekly sex for some of us.. maybe because having such normal relations are something very new to you, you feels so surprised, almost "Like a Virgin" again (old Madonna song) 

Anyway, we're happy for you Mr. Indy!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

What RandomDude said..^^^^^^^


----------



## fourwheeler431 (Jun 21, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Congratulations


X3


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

Let us know how you feel after she goes in for the smooch directly after eating out ure ahole!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

humanbecoming said:


> Woot!


:rofl:

That's a hilarious song btw heh


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

;-) Sounds like your future has finally gotten here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

FFS


Full Fluid Swap


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It IS awesome isn't it? 

Similar story here. Both of our exes were alright in the sack, thought we had a decent sex life before (not exciting, but good enough...definitely not often enough tho!). Now... it's everything and more.... every day, any place, every position, etc... 7 years now and going strong!!! Makes that past sex life pale!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw, that's awesome. I love happy endings.

.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Exact same experience here my friend! My 17 year marriage was completely sexless the final four years. She refused to do oral on me but was more than happy, to almost demanding to receive.

I have now known my SO for almost a year, and every aspect of our relationship is great, especially the sex. Every day, multiple times a day, and it's because we are both totally into it with eachother. Kissing after oral, oral after finishing inside, finishing on her tits, on her hand as she's taking care of herself, she swallows.

We are by far and away each others best ever in bed, but I think that is because we are by far each others best ever outside of bed.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Nearly the same experience...

I've been remarried now for 7 months and together two years prior.

Sex life still as hot as in the beginning with both of us exploring and open to all sorts of new horizons.

Stark contrast to my previously sexless marriage.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah...it is great. 
We talked about frequency and other aspects of it and we are both on the same level.
I told her that I considered myself HD to which she then asked me how many times a day I would like it, as she said she could go all day long! 
I asked her how she would feel waking up to me giving her oral in the middle of the night and she replied that she'd love it! JACKPOT!!!


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Promised Land! Congratulations..Make sure you work on all the other areas of the relations hip to and it will keep getting better.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I had to chuckle when I read your post OP because it reminded me of a few weeks ago when my wife and I were out of town, at a hotel, and having wild monkey sex (with the activities you mentioned included). Right afterwards I went to brush my teeth and I found I forgot to pack my toothbrush. I told my wife I was going to call the front desk and she said "just use mine". I said "really you do not think that is kind of icky"? She laughed and said "considering what we just did you are afraid of using my toothbrush"? Needless to say I just used hers.


----------



## bmark33 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rub it in why don't you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

bmark33 said:


> Rub it in why don't you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We do...pretty much every night


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay Indy that is great to hear.

Going to echo most of the pp's as mine has been the same experience and it just keeps getting better and better. To be with someone that I am this compatible with, in and out of bed blows my mind. It is amazing and precious, we are blessed to have met each other.


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

Indy, do you have children?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Ain't it grand when a lady is trying to hook you


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Kobo said:


> Ain't it grand when a lady is trying to hook you


So does that mean that when a woman that has been in a sexless marriage repartners with a compatible man that he is trying to hook her? 

Such negativity, poor you


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

yours4ever said:


> Indy, do you have children?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but this new girlfriend wants children and I know I would certainly be happy to have them as well.

We both agreed that our children would be quite beautiful.

So, today was a new experience for me, as she signed us up for ball room dancing. It was something I would have never thought of doing before, but figured that I am up for some new experiences, so why not? We had a blast and it was something that I could feel helps build that special bond between us. 

Another thing that is different is that she is an initiator...something I have never experienced before...I like it! I told her that if I ever turn her down, she'll know there is something seriously wrong with the relationship. That brought a huge smile to her face.

Somebody pinch me!!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Holland said:


> So does that mean that when a woman that has been in a sexless marriage repartners with a compatible man that he is trying to hook her?
> 
> Such negativity, poor you



What are you talking about? Geez. Ladies try to leave your bags at the entrance to the Men's clubhouse. Thanks.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Kobo said:


> What are you talking about? Geez. Ladies try to leave your bags at the entrance to the Men's clubhouse. Thanks.


I think it is just as much of her wanting to be with me as it is that I want to be with her.

There is no hooking about it. We both like what one another offers and are happy.

I would think a hook would come to light at some point fairly early into the relationship, as the passion or some other important aspect of the relationship would become relaxed or drift away.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> I think it is just as much of her wanting to be with me as it is that I want to be with her.
> 
> There is no hooking about it. We both like what one another offers and are happy.
> 
> *I would think a hook would come to light at some point fairly early into the relationship, as the passion or some other important aspect of the relationship would become relaxed or drift away*.


I would think so as well. We are almost a year into our relationship, and as things have progressed, the sex has gotten even better, more intense and more frequent. I really think that since it has sustained this long and actually intensified from a great start, that maybe there is some truth to the whole thing about if everything else is in line mentally and emotionally, then the physical will naturally follow.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Kobo said:


> What are you talking about? Geez. Ladies try to leave your bags at the entrance to the Men's clubhouse. Thanks.


Talking about your gross misrepresentation of women, keep your mind and eyes closed though if that is your thing.



> I would think so as well. We are almost a year into our relationship, and as things have progressed, the sex has gotten even better, more intense and more frequent. I really think that since it has sustained this long and actually intensified from a great start, that maybe there is some truth to the whole thing about if everything else is in line mentally and emotionally, then the physical will naturally follow.


Agree with this. So what I'm not a bloke but my experience mirrors the OP's and many others here.
Mr H and I are heading to our second year and the sex, passion and love keeps growing. We are both very HD but he is the first man that I have ever felt such intense sexual feelings for. 
I love him deeply but have loved deeply before, this is different, this is a complete connection in other areas of our lives and an explosive sexual connection. All parts of our relationship keep moving forward.

All the best to you Indy, enjoy life. 

If you want some unsolicited advice, tread lightly when it comes to issues with your ex. My partners ex has mental health issues and it is a minefield to someone like me that has never dealt with this side of life before. 
If your gf has no experience with mental health issues it may be very confronting for her.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Talking about your gross misrepresentation of women, keep your mind and eyes closed though if that is your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My STBW has expressed very similar feelings as well. The physical acts we share have been shared and enjoyed with others, but this is a whole new level. One thing for her that I don't have the same thing to relate to is oral. Blowjobs were something she grew to loathe because they were demanded, and not nicely. They became the symbol of resentment. With me, she says it's completely different, and it took her completely by surprise. There was never any demand or expectation, and everything was on her terms. She has grown to actually enjoy giving them to me, looks forward to it, and likes to swallow, which she had never done before.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Talking about your gross misrepresentation of women, keep your mind and eyes closed though if that is your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My STBW and I are lucky, if you want to call it that, in this regard. Both of our exes are NPD, so we have some understanding of what the other went through, and what we continue to have to deal with.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> If you want some unsolicited advice, tread lightly when it comes to issues with your ex. My partners ex has mental health issues and it is a minefield to someone like me that has never dealt with this side of life before.
> If your gf has no experience with mental health issues it may be very confronting for her.


Thank you for that.

My GF has a bachelors in Psychology and I told her I really don't care to talk about my ex, but will certainly answer any questions she may have about her and our relationship. I know not to bring it up on my own as a general rule and told her so. I don't want her to ever get to the point where she is thinking, "oh, he's bringing 'her' up again."


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah the beginning of a relationship. All is wonderful, she's perfect. Add in children and differing belief and expectations, this one will just turn out to be like the previous marriage. ... Unless...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

yours4ever said:


> Ah the beginning of a relationship. All is wonderful, she's perfect. Add in children and differing belief and expectations, this one will just turn out to be like the previous marriage. ... Unless...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This isn't starting like the last one did and we have already discussed some of those critical deal breakers...we are on the same page. It's a beautiful feeling!

The only issue with the previous relationship was she had no concern about my wants/needs/desires...it was all about her. She is what I'd consider to be someone with BPD, so I was fighting a losing battle from the start. It's completely different with my new girlfriend.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm now in a position I didn't think ever possible...

She said the other day, " so, you're good with once a day, huh?"
I told her I could do more, but the way she moves makes me quite sore sometimes and I need to allow time for healing.
She said once a day was fine, but would certainly like to go more than that once in a while. 

So, I'm HD and she is HD on steroids...


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Eh, I never understand the joys of daily sex.. that would be very exhausting to me. I am a 3 to 4 times a month kind of guy.. but hey, whatever rocks your boat, Mr. Indy! I am happy to hear that you have finally found happiness!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> I'm now in a position I didn't think ever possible...
> 
> She said the other day, " so, you're good with once a day, huh?"
> I told her I could do more, but the way she moves makes me quite sore sometimes and I need to allow time for healing.
> ...


Wow INDY...Looks like you hit the jackpot. Good for you. I am green with envy!


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay, I'll be the negative nancy here.

Is this the first relationship you're in since the end of your marriage? If so...be careful.

You're going to love this woman as much for who she is as the fact SHE'S NOT YOUR EX.

Take your time. Remember, there's a reason they call them rebound relationships....I know... I know...She'll be different than every other rebound.....but still just be aware before you bring in kids.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Okay, I'll be the negative nancy here.
> 
> Is this the first relationship you're in since the end of your marriage? If so...be careful.
> 
> ...


While I appreciate your words...I really have no fear of that, as I don't perceive it as a rebound relationship because the marriage I was in wasn't really much of a relationship to begin with, so there really isn't anything to rebound from. 
I was amazed how quickly after I separated from her that I no longer missed her. Actually, a huge weight lifted off of my shoulders and I felt very liberated being free from her and her sickness. I was finally able to do the things as an individual that I never before felt comfortable doing while with her. 
I've read up on rebound relationships and I really don't fit the profile...I didn't feel lonely or any of the other traits.
I suppose it is kind of like owning a clunker of a car that is continuing to give you trouble. You try and try to repair it to make it run better, but the damned thing keeps breaking down and causing heartache. You finally decide to take it to the dump and go get a reliable, smooth running and very reliable car.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

It's great to hear success stories after sexless marriages, it's sad that marriages fail because of lack of sex, and partners aren't willing to make the effort. My ex and I had a pretty healthy sex life, but everything else sucked....but that's a whole other story...lol


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm amazed that something so simple and natural can cause so much problem in a marriage. My wife swears I'm amazing in bed, and I know she gets hers when we do, but then she can go several days without, and not be bothered.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> While I appreciate your words...I really have no fear of that, as I don't perceive it as a rebound relationship because the marriage I was in wasn't really much of a relationship to begin with, so there really isn't anything to rebound from.
> I was amazed how quickly after I separated from her that I no longer missed her. Actually, a huge weight lifted off of my shoulders and I felt very liberated being free from her and her sickness. I was finally able to do the things as an individual that I never before felt comfortable doing while with her.
> I've read up on rebound relationships and I really don't fit the profile...I didn't feel lonely or any of the other traits.
> I suppose it is kind of like owning a clunker of a car that is continuing to give you trouble. You try and try to repair it to make it run better, but the damned thing keeps breaking down and causing heartache. You finally decide to take it to the dump and go get a reliable, smooth running and very reliable car.


Ok...more eerily similar crap. When my ex and I seperated, the first week was rough. New routines and all that. Once I realized that I could come home to my own house without her, it was like the heavens opened up. I no longer dreaded the end of the work day. I no longer yearned for the morning to come so I could go to work to get away from her. I looked forward to Friday night, and no longer looked to Monday morning as an escape.

I also did a lot of digging into the whole rebound thing and do not come close to fitting the profile, and my relationship has none of the rebound hallmarks.

I think that is because my marriage effectively ended four years before separation, and any emotional connections had long since died.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Glad for you Indy! But be very careful, very careful, no need to hurry in this relationship. No need to talk of marriage, or children yet. You can get caught up in the moment, the sex is awesome, your needs are being met for the first time in a LONG time. You are basically in the fog. Been there, done that! Not saying anything wrong with what you are doing, but give it some time, no need to hurry, relax and enjoy the......ride.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations on finding a woman with a libido.....Having been married 47 years to a total sex pot, I can only say welcome to great sex.......Bang her like the drum solo in Moby 
D!CK.....

After all the awful stories on TAM it is great to hear of a couple who mutually agree as to what genitalia is supposed to be used for....

If there was a tax on it, I for one would be in the poor house.....I almost feel guilty coming on TAM and saying at 66 I have had sex 3 times this week...Not a record, but in the 4 times a year crowd, It must seem incredible.....

Remember if it ain't nasty you ain't doin I right....

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RClawson said:


> I had to chuckle when I read your post OP because it reminded me of a few weeks ago when my wife and I were out of town, at a hotel, and having wild monkey sex (with the activities you mentioned included). Right afterwards I went to brush my teeth and I found I forgot to pack my toothbrush. I told my wife I was going to call the front desk and she said "just use mine". I said "really you do not think that is kind of icky"? She laughed and said "considering what we just did you are afraid of using my toothbrush"? Needless to say I just used hers.


Nothing like a little snack at the "INN BETWEEN" again...

the woodchuck


----------

